# Envy Valeting Subaru 22B Swissvax protection detail



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

A special one for me to do! I used to have one myself back in the day so it was a real treat and a trip back down memory lane for me. Been looking forward to this for a long time:thumb:

The victim before:



























Door shuts pre-sprayed with Espuma G202 APC, fuel filler area, around the boot area and wheels sprayed with Espuma Revolution at 10:1.
Time for a nice covering of Espuma Activo.










Wheels cleaned with Envy brushes, vikan new soft wheel brush and Espuma Revolution.










Snow foam rinsed off at high pressure, door shuts and crevices cleaned out. Washed with the two bucket method, grit guards, Espuma Astro shampoo and a trusty Z sponge!
Espuma TGB to de-tar the panels..
Clayed with plain water as lube and Chemical Guys blue clay. Most effective, and necessary as you can see!!










Pre-wax cleanser was Swissvax CF normal via DA on a Meguiars polishing pad.

Wax of choice today SWissvax BOS










Left to cure for as long as it took me to hoover and clean the interior!










Tailpipe was given the wirewool and Autosol treatment.










Tyres dressed with Espuma RD50, glass with Espuma glass green, plastics with 303.

Enjoy the afters:thumb:


















































































Thanks for looking.

Tim


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work, had one of these years ago in White, "a mazing"! 300 stock if I remember, brutal. Top job


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Great work, had one of these years ago in White, "a mazing"! 300 stock if I remember, brutal. Top job


Anorak mode on....These only came in blue mate http://www.22b.com/media_jap22b.htm
You may have had a type R coupe which is _similar_ but not with the wide arches, not a 2.2 engine either


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Anorak mode on....These only came in blue mate http://www.22b.com/media_jap22b.htm
> You may have had a type R coupe which is similar but not with the wide arches, not a 2.2 engine either


Geek! But yes you are, I think, correct. I've just checked my pics and it's without the flared arches :thumb:either way, it was ferocious and I miss it


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Geek! But yes you are, I think, correct. I've just checked my pics and it's without the flared arches :thumb:either way, it was ferocious and I miss it


LOL of course I'm a geek, Subaru is where my detailing interest came from:lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like the reg goes with the car well too


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

It does yes mate. I've hidden it because it suits it VERY well


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow top job , that needed a bit of love for sure


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:argie::argie::argie:

Love the twentytwobeee

Great work as well!

:thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Tim that looks fab mate.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work on the ultimate Impreza!:thumb: :driver:

Is it one of the sixteen UK cars, or an import?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work on the ultimate Impreza!:thumb: :driver:
> 
> Is it one of the sixteen UK cars, or an import?


I'll vote for import due to the rear fog light in the bumper rather than in the light cluster..

:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning car,very nice job,well done.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

superb finish.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic, done a great job


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Tim


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work there fella


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Crackin job done there, tailpipe was a real mess. :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

i do wish you wouldnt post cars like this up, i really really want one


----------



## shah (Nov 9, 2008)

One of my most fav Scooby, looks great mate :thumb:


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

this is a truly legendary car, rare now as they where limited to start with, have also gone up in value over the last few years, will by one soon.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

My dream car back in the day. They still look good now.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work on the ultimate Impreza!:thumb: :driver:
> 
> Is it one of the sixteen UK cars, or an import?


Import mate. UK cars have a metal badge on the rear. The fog light is also a clue:thumb:


----------



## kieran1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning :argie::argie:
My all time favourite car i was lucky enough to get to drive one for 3 weeks when i was working in Hong Kong a few years back. I didnt want to give the keys back to my old boss 
Great job :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

kieran1980 said:


> Stunning :argie::argie:
> My all time favourite car i was lucky enough to get to drive one for 3 weeks when i was working in Hong Kong a few years back. I didnt want to give the keys back to my old boss
> Great job :thumb:


Lucky indeed.
Here are some pics of mine, miss it everyday. Should never have sold it..


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

If I ever go back to a Subaru, it would have to be one of these 

Awesome car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work Tim, loving your old Impreza to :thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Gorgeous example


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

That's is gorgeous and looks amazing after. Must be quick, my friends 2L turbo that's been mildly modified pulls like a train, can just imagine that !


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

im in love 
tht is all


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very good turnaround on a wonderful car. How much time did you spend on that lads?


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

my favorite car of all time that! absolutely love them!!

really great work here, looks mint. i WILL own one, one day:driver: lol.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice job Tim I know you enjoyed this one


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Tim :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Very good turnaround on a wonderful car. How much time did you spend on that lads?


7hrs mate



RefleKtion said:


> my favorite car of all time that! absolutely love them!!
> 
> really great work here, looks mint. i WILL own one, one day:driver: lol.


I can recommend having one:thumb:



Auto Detox said:


> Nice job Tim I know you enjoyed this one


Sure did mate



Perfection Detailing said:


> Very nice Tim :thumb:
> 
> Neil


Thanks Neil


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

Nice work Tim. Got to love a 22b. I miss all the scoobs I've owned and now sold. I'd miss one of these even more!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Luckly boy to get work on one of those


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Anorak mode on....These only came in blue mate http://www.22b.com/media_jap22b.htm
> You may have had a type R coupe which is _similar_ but not with the wide arches, not a 2.2 engine either


Ok, super-duper anorak mode on. This will confuddle you:wink:








Thats the prototype of the 22B. I went on a tour of Prodrive back in the day and that was there half covered up.

Back to the 22B IIRC a UK 22B has the metal plaque "Type UK", has the reversing light in the rear clusters all as mentioned before but also driving lights in the front bumper and a different final drive gear ratio. Factoid for the 22B is 22B in hexadecimal is 555 in decimal, not a lot of people know that


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah the UK's (16 of) had the metal badge and didnt have the numbered xxx/400 by the gear lever.
I managed to get a set of the final drive ratio's from Subaru to convert mine to have the longer 5th gear but never bothered. Huge cogs!!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

mneame said:


> ...I miss all the scoobs I've owned and now sold....


+1 above all I miss the burble

Nice work Tim :thumb:

Here's more memory lane for you Tim, yes I know I am sad probably keeping the PH pics 










And added our own little touches


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Good finish my friend!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

MilesBetter said:


> +1 above all I miss the burble
> 
> Nice work Tim :thumb:
> 
> ...


Ah the old baby...got loads of pics of it Steve. Its good to keep these things.



TCD said:


> Good finish my friend!


Hi Jose, how are you doing?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

mneame said:


> Nice work Tim. Got to love a 22b. I miss all the scoobs I've owned and now sold. I'd miss one of these even more!


Hey Matt, how you doing?!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This car is amazing!!!!!!!

Still worth a fortune!!!!!


----------

